# tylan powder for tearstains



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi everyone!

i'm getting towards the end of the bottle of angels glow. anyone used tylan powder and had better/same/worse results then angels glow? seems to make more sense if i buy the tylan powder b/c its cheaper, you get more, and theres no additives like in angels glow. i know they sell it at ohmahvaccine.com so i will probally get it there if i get it. thanks! happy weekend and easter1


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm also using Angels Glow with great results, but I am also curious about this. Would perhaps a stronger dose of Tylan over a shorter period repeated periodically be better for them? I am a bit concerned over giving Perri antibiotics long term on the Angels Glow...
Sorry to answer a question with a question, but advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> I'm also using Angels Glow with great results, but I am also curious about this. Would perhaps a stronger dose of Tylan over a shorter period repeated periodically be better for them? I am a bit concerned over giving Perri antibiotics long term on the Angels Glow...
> Sorry to answer a question with a question, but advice would be great. Thanks![/B]


perri=

does your baby's tears now come out completely clear? i've been giving it to lola (1/2tsp) for 4 weeks and the tears still come out slightly reddish although the do wipe off ok. i'm thinking also that tylan will be a bit stronger and work better.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hillary--
Yes, Perri's tears are clear now on the Angels Glow. He's been on it for two months now, and the stains were gone after two weeks, when the groomer cut the stained hair away. 
I just ran out of it about a week ago though and forgot to order more before it ran out, and already his stains are starting to come back! His new bottle should be arriving soon thankfully.
Tylan is actually in Angels Glow, but I don't know how much. So thats why I'm also wondering if a stronger, shorter dose of it would be better for them. I have read about others giving a course of Tylan every now and then, and that it seems to work for them for the stains. I'd just like to know if its better for the dogs to do that...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylan powder is tylosin (a form of tetracyclene). It's the same ingredient that's in the other so called remedies. Tylan is easier to administer as there are no fillers, which may aggravate. A pinch (1/8 teaspoon) a day in a piece of cheese or liver works. It's bitter so most dogs won't eat it on their food.
It's cheaper and can be refrigerated indefinitely. I know. I've done it. 

It's important to understand that finding the reason for staining is most important. You don't want to
administer an antibiotic for a long period of time. Tylan can be given in rounds of 10 days on and a week
off until tearing stops. Two rounds should do it. Then it's up to you to keep their eyes clear of debris, hair and find any food allergies that may be a problem.



One more thing. Be sure to have the vet check for hair growing towards the eyes and for clogged tearducts. More often than not it is not this problem, but process of elimination is best. Puppies sometimes have immature tearducts that will mature in time and will better handle the overflow of tears.

Most importantly, keep the face clean and fresh. This keeps the build up of bacteria down and less chance of ripe conditions for red yeast. Rinse eyes daily with a good eye wash. Fresh Eyes with collyrium is a good one. It is a human eye wash found at drug stores.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I find that Fresh Eyes on a cotton ball takes off any redness that does appear. We have used Angel's Glow very successfully...so much that we no longer need to use it. The redness appears usually when I haven't been great about washing her face. But the Fresh Eyes seems to somehow dissolve it onto the cotton ball...which looks a nasty reddish brown when I'm done wiping her up. I then use conditioner, and regular water to rinse. The tear stains completely disappear when her hair dries. I try to do this a couple of times a week (and I'm sure she'd look better if I did it daily).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't recommend people use an antibiotic (tylan, angels glow, eye envy) without consulting their vet first. And I never recommend trying an antibiotic without having the dog checked by an ophtho first.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I don't recommend people use an antibiotic (tylan, angels glow, eye envy) without consulting their vet first. And I never recommend trying an antibiotic without having the dog checked by an ophtho first.[/B]


Eye Envy isn't an antibiotic. Just a stain remover (if it works).

I always have my vet check for duct problems along with inward growing hairs. I also don't advise medication on pups that are teething (or haven't cut their adult teeth yet) as antibiotics can permanently discolor adult teeth.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=177226
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a side note- eye envy DOES contain an antiboitic although it is not ingested internally. i'm pretty sure only tetracycline which is sometimes given by vets for tearstaining can cause the yellow teeth you talk about- tylan found in angels eye/glow is safe for puppies as it does not cause yellowing of the teeth. i've become somewhat of a nerd researching this the last few months!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see how an antibiotic could possibly do anything on hair. lol How can you know this when they don't list ingredients? 

I wouldn't give any antibiotic to a pup who doesn't have it's adult teeth in. Sorry. I think they can damage teeth and even cause black spots.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I was just about to ask how do some of you know that Eye Envy contains an antibiotic? The bottle /packaging does not list the ingredients/drugs. I'm using eye envy powder/liquid/pads and I'm now starting to see a difference. I used the liquid alone at first and totally forgot to refrigerate so it was spoiled. It did not work with the liquid alone for us.


Genie, Cookie & Lola





> I don't see how an antibiotic could possibly do anything on hair. lol How can you know this when they don't list ingredients?
> 
> I wouldn't give any antibiotic to a pup who doesn't have it's adult teeth in. Sorry. I think they can damage teeth and even cause black spots.[/B]


----------



## whitelightning (Mar 22, 2006)

i asked my vet for this anitbiotic to try and she refused, she said it doesnt work and that was the end of that....perhaps i should seek another opinion


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

eye envy is an antibiotic. if you contact them, they will let you know. that is why is is able to lighten tearstains a bit, the area that is wet is simply an overgrowth of red yeast and eye envy temporary kills them (not very well thouugh!) that is why it kind of works and the ones at petco don't! anyways....i'm sure you'll learn lots if you do some research, i know i did because i do not take lightly giving my dog antiboitics. these tear stains sure are a hassle (but worth it for my baby!)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had several vets over the years due to moving and all have prescribed an antibiotic
in some form of tetracyclene for tear stains. It worked. Cosy has some staining due
to cutting her canines and my vet also agreed Tylan can be given. I've done research
too and talked to other exhibitor/breeders over 20 some years. Most use it...of course
not continually, but it does rid a low grade infection (yeast is an infection). Staining is

NOT natural and does need to be treated. It's important to find the cause too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the Canadian vets are more against antibiotics for tear staining. I have asked about in the past and all of them said no.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm going to chime in here with a biological standpoint. I would not give a antibiotic to my puppy for a prolonged period of time. I think a 10 day period should do it ( 15 at most). If it doesn't work, then obviously tylosin is not working and I would stop giving it. All you are doing is causing your dog to build a resistance towards this antibiotic and when it is needed for a more serious infection. It won't work. 

If you are giving it for such a prolong period of time, you are only building for a resistant bacteria. Some say that the dosages are so small that there should be no affect. I think this is so untrue. You are only building a stronger strain of bacteria- Slowly. Antibotics kill bacteria by corrupting its enzymes and disabling it from doing the daily tasks it needs to survive and/or prevent it from replicating its DNA to reproduce. Drs normally precribe a consistant dosage of Antibiotics over a consistant timeframe to make sure all the bacteria is killed. If the antibiotics are not taken consistantly (dosage and time wise) there is a chance that all of the bacteria is not killed and the ones that survive will reproduce only stronger bacteria which will eventually be resistant to that antibiotic. 

Lets talk about Eye envy for example: There is so much controversy as to whether it works or not. The consensus is, it works intially and then stops or gets worst. This is because this is applied topically, you really cannot control the dosage and people use it for such prolong periods of time. You are giving the bacteria a chance to mutate and build a resisance to the antibiotic therefore, eventually, you will not see any results or it will get worst because all you have now is a strain of bacteria that is totally resistant to that antibiotic.

Angels eyes/glow: same concept. try it, for 10-15 days , if it does not work, stop. Be consistant in the dosage and duration. The whole idea of an antibiotic is to come in strong and wipe out that strain of bacteria without giving it a chance to mutate and reproduce stronger strains. Some people may have problems getting thier dogs to eat it therefore, they skip a day or they ingest less of it each day which gives the bacteria time to reproduce stronger "kids."

I truly do not recommend giving any pet a prolong dose of any antibiotic and also encourage those who plan on giving it for a long period of time to research the affects of resistant bacteria. Just my two cents =).


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> hi everyone!
> 
> i'm getting towards the end of the bottle of angels glow. anyone used tylan powder and had better/same/worse results then angels glow? seems to make more sense if i buy the tylan powder b/c its cheaper, you get more, and theres no additives like in angels glow. i know they sell it at ohmahvaccine.com so i will probally get it there if i get it. thanks! happy weekend and easter1
> 
> ...


I use Angels Eyes for my maltese Kissi. It does contain tylosin but I give only a very small amount. It is like a double whammy for us. Kissi has suffered with a mild case of IBS for about a year and was on a prescription diet...the Angels Eyes has completely calmed the IBS and she is now on a regular diet (even treats...she loves those treats!) plus her face is beautiful and white. (The tylosin binds the iron and it passes through them instead of coming out in their tears.) I have taken the bottle to two different vets for their opinion and was told it is a vets dream.

Kissi's Mom


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, Tylosin was originally for swine and poultry (and still is). It works to help their digestive tract.
I'm not surprised it helped the IBS. I do think using Tylan which is tylosin directly, rather
than all the fillers found with the other products works more efficiently and is less expensive
in the long run. Ten days is plenty of time to stop staining. I always see it stop after two to 
three days when using it but continue the course as it is an antibiotic and important to do that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I've had several vets over the years due to moving and all have prescribed an antibiotic
> in some form of tetracyclene for tear stains. It worked. Cosy has some staining due
> to cutting her canines and my vet also agreed Tylan can be given. I've done research
> too and talked to other exhibitor/breeders over 20 some years. Most use it...of course
> ...


I am so happy to hear you say this. I had thought that very same thing and was confused at the statements I have heard from some people including vets, such as, "all Maltese have tears stains, it's in the breed", or "all white dogs stain there's no way around it." Our first Vet told me after a full exam of Sir Micro's eyes and staining, "He's fine, ducts are working, no hair endangering eyes, perhaps it's food and it's something you will have to live with"... hmm I think not. We have used just about every product or idea on the market for Sir Micro and the only thing that helped was the Angel Eyes. If he ever needs something in the future we will try Tylan instead.

Thank you all for the imput.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I'm going to chime in here with a biological standpoint. I would not give a antibiotic to my puppy for a prolonged period of time. I think a 10 day period should do it ( 15 at most). If it doesn't work, then obviously tylosin is not working and I would stop giving it. All you are doing is causing your dog to build a resistance towards this antibiotic and when it is needed for a more serious infection. It won't work.
> 
> If you are giving it for such a prolong period of time, you are only building for a resistant bacteria. Some say that the dosages are so small that there should be no affect. I think this is so untrue. You are only building a stronger strain of bacteria- Slowly. Antibotics kill bacteria by corrupting its enzymes and disabling it from doing the daily tasks it needs to survive and/or prevent it from replicating its DNA to reproduce. Drs normally precribe a consistant dosage of Antibiotics over a consistant timeframe to make sure all the bacteria is killed. If the antibiotics are not taken consistantly (dosage and time wise) there is a chance that all of the bacteria is not killed and the ones that survive will reproduce only stronger bacteria which will eventually be resistant to that antibiotic.
> 
> ...


I agree completely (and its a great post







) with exception of a few very minor things. First, I am not sure which antibiotic tylosin really is, but is it really used for any other problems?? Miko has been on a few antibiotics (for other reasons like skin infections, uti and what not) and he has received keflex, clavamox and baytril. I guess my point is although you may be selecting for bacteria resistent to tylosin, that same bacteria may be responsive to other antibiotics. I have seen physicians prescribe antibiotics tons of times when not really needed (only because patients expect treatment).

My only other point is...is it bacteria or yeast growing on the face?? I guess I really don't see the harm in using something like eye envy. My husband has been using clindamycin cream for very, very mild adult acne for years and it still works (surprisingly to me)!! 

Regardless, I haven't used any of those products mentioned...Miko really doesn't tear stain at all (but maybe its due to numerous antibiotics he has received in the past)??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

More than likely he just doesn't stain. Many maltese do not stain.
For whatever reasons (i.e. less allergy prone?). I would never advise
long term use of any antibiotic unprescribed as these little guys may
build immunities quicker than we would, etc. The fact remains, there IS
a reason for the eye staining..and that reason will vary from dog to dog
but it's there.


----------

